# DNP cycle



## Nikyle1 (Apr 26, 2015)

So I plan on running two 2 week cycles starting within the next two months, please critique my routine. Please don't just say "Don't take DNP".

Right now I'm sitting at 195 lbs with ~16% bf. My goal is to see abs and to lose fat in legs.

Days leading up to DNP cycle - Carb deplete, 0 g Carbs per day for 3 days leading up. On 4th day Continue 0 g carbs till dinner and then pig-out creating an insulin spike. While on DNP, I plan on following an isocaloric diet.

Days 1-4 250 mg crystalline, however its really 220 mg DNP taken at 11:30 AM

Days 5-14 One 220 mg DNP capsule taken at 11:00, and one more at 5:00 PM

Days 15-20 No DNP taken, carb deplete (0g Carbs) get water out of system.

1.5 Gallons of Water daily, plenty of V8 juice for Electrolytes

Supplements taken:

3 Multi vit pills after meals

3 Vitamin E capsules per day (1 400IU taken in morning, 1 in afternoon, and 1 in evening)

3 Vitamin C capsules per day (1 1g taken in morning, 1 in afternoon, and 1 in evening same time as Vitamin E)

Protein,

Workout plan while on DNP:

I have no idea what to expect with sides, this'll be my first time. If I'm feeling up to it, and I imagine I won't be, I'll do some light cardio like 30 minutes walking on a treadmill.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Consider adding in ALA as a suppliment at 1200mg per day

Consider buying electrolyte tablets. Take one on waking and one post w/o.

Would definately not recomend jumping from 250mg to 500mg on day 5. Its your first DNP cycle, at least hit max dose (around 7 days) before increasing. You seem to be in a rush to shift some weight, holiday booked? Are you on a timescale?

What brand have you got?

Im on at moment and train 6 times a week, 4 weights, 1 HIIT and 1 steady state cardio. Weights last around 45 mins, HIIT never exceeds 25 mins and steady state lasts 30 mins. Use the heart rate monitor on the machines and stay in the fat burning zones. Your heart rate will elevate easily so you wont seem to be working heart on the x trainer / bike etc but your heart will be beating fast.

Day 15-20 (5 days) isnt enough to get water out and rid of DNP, it usually takes around 10-14 days in my experience. Some people dont loose the water until they have been off for 5 days ish.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

@Madoxx **** yes i been look for days for when the water fully leaves most people say 3-5 days lol.

Its been a week now, some water has left but i still have yellow pee from time to time (dnp yellow) still got smooth stomach look and my armpits still smells a little bit like chemical.

so up to 14 days you? boy did that relax me up


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

vildgut said:


> @Madoxx **** yes i been look for days for when the water fully leaves most people say 3-5 days lol.
> 
> Its been a week now, some water has left but i still have yellow pee from time to time (dnp yellow) still got smooth stomach look and my armpits still smells a little bit like chemical.
> 
> so up to 14 days you? boy did that relax me up


For example, after 14 days of 250mg a day you will have 675mg of DNP in you. DNP has a 36 hr half life.

You then stop DNP

Day 15 - 425mg dnp

Day 16 - 268mg dnp

Day 17 - 169mg dnp

Day 18 - 106mg dnp

Day 19 - 67mg dnp

Day 20 - 42mg dnp

Day 21 - 27mg dnp

So a week after stopping DNP you still have a small amount left in you.

My personal experience last summer was that 8 days after stopping DNP I had dropped 5 lbs.


----------



## Nikyle1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, thanks a lot. I'm gonna run Dinitromelt's.


----------



## Nikyle1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Also, how much do you think I could lose realistically. Like 20ish lbs? Do you think I could drop below 10% body fat?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Nikyle1 said:


> Also, how much do you think I could lose realistically. Like 20ish lbs? Do you think I could drop below 10% body fat?


in one cycle? I doubt it. I think 20lbs and 6% bf is a lot to loose in 2 weeks.

Loss will depend on a few things;

How hard you train and how many calories you burn

How many calories you put into your body via diet

How many calories the DNP burns, if its any good quality.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> For example, after 14 days of 250mg a day you will have 675mg of DNP in you. DNP has a 36 hr half life.
> 
> You then stop DNP
> 
> ...


I ran 21 days, ran between 250 and 500mg ED, lost 3% bf dropped from 12,5 to 9,5 i just dont look 9,5 on my stomach tbh i have abs but it looks so soft, and skin seems "loose" and watery and strength hasnt returned  so im kind psyked that i lost muscle and strength but it has improved since i stop taking dnp.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

when did you come off


----------



## Nikyle1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Madoxx said:


> in one cycle? I doubt it. I think 20lbs and 6% bf is a lot to loose in 2 weeks.
> 
> Loss will depend on a few things;
> 
> ...


I meant after both cycles and water weight is lost.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Nikyle1 said:


> I meant after both cycles and water weight is lost.


If you think about it, you want to loose 20 lbs, your willing to run 2 x 2 week DNP cycles, and im assuming your going to take a week off in the middle between the cycles. Plus the 10-15 days to come off DNP at the end and drop water weight. So all this time combined totals 7 weeks. So you want to loose 3lb a week over 7 weeks using diet, excersize and DNP.

I cant see why this is not achieveable.

Again, it depends how good your gear is


----------



## Nikyle1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Do you recommend carb depleting to 0 g after I'm done taking DNP, while flushing out the water weight? Or should I just keep it at an iso caloric diet?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

That's too much DNP, I would stick to 220 mg's a day, you don't have the size to stand that amount of DNP, the sides will eat you alive, in my last DNP cycle I was 6'3, 240 pounds, about 13% bodyfat and I was on 250 mg's a day, I increased the dose to 375 for 2 days in a row and I felt about to die, literally, notice how it only took 2 days on 375 mg's for the DNP to destroy me, you are planning to take more 440 mg's! and for 15 days!, bad idea.

As for the results, I ran 250 mg's for 3 weeks and lost 18 pounds of fat, so if you run 220 mg's a day for 2 weeks I would guesstimate you can lose about 10 pounds of fat, if that's not what you want then choose to do a longer cycle instead of a short one with a higher dose.

If you do a long cycle, instead of taking that much vitamins, buy fish oil and minerals so your liver can function properly and eliminate the toxins released from your fatty tissue as it should, a deficiency of any of this 3 requirements can compromise the elimination of toxins out of your blood and contaminate your body, this is a must for obese people doing DNP cycles and for long cycles with high doses.

Watch the cardio as you can faint and for the workout, choose machines instead of free weights, things like bench presses and squats are a terrible idea.


----------



## Nikyle1 (Apr 26, 2015)

what was your diet while on dnp?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nikyle1 said:


> what was your diet while on dnp?


Calories were a little bit below maintenance the whole cycle.

As for the macros, I ate a moderate-high amount of carbs, the more I ate carbs the less I ate protein tho.

I tried to mantain the carbs amount while I was very flexible with the protein and fats, someday more protein and less fat and somedays less protein and more fats.

I would lie if I tell you "This is exactly what I ate" as my memory is very very awful but they were pretty much:

300 grams of Carbs.

120 grams of Protein.

100 grams of Fat.


----------



## Nikyle1 (Apr 26, 2015)

What supplements would you recommend for a 3 week cycle at 220 Mg a day?


----------

